# Panguitch Lake and or Navajo?



## BULLOCK9 (Jan 27, 2010)

So I am deer hunting a new area with one of my buddies next week, I have the Panguitch lake tag. The family is going with me and they will want to fish so I figured I would take some breaks from hunting and fish with them. We don't have a boat so we will be on the shore and my buddy hasen't ever fished these two lakes so I could use some suggestions on where to go, and what to use? Any advice is greatly appreciated, thanks


----------



## troller (Jun 27, 2013)

I have fished Navajo lake a fue times and never got a fish. Deer Creek, is East of Navajo and on top of cedar mountain. it is small no boats.
I have got a lot of fish there but not to big. I Have fished Pangutich Lake but only in a boat, it is good. you can rent boats their.
I used to hunt deer east of cedar breaks and see 100s of dear just out of bow range. then durring rifle season would not see a Deer. but that was a long time a go.


----------



## Birdbow (Sep 22, 2009)

Panguitch lake would be tough without a boat. It's shallow around the edges nd always windy.


----------



## kstorrs (Oct 29, 2012)

I have fished it a few times from shore and had good success using powerbait. We will be hunting antelope there this year and plan on shore fishing as well.


----------



## BULLOCK9 (Jan 27, 2010)

Thanks guys, maybe I will try to find some deeper water along the shore at Panguitch.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

For Panguitch lake the north side along the rocks has deeper water but I have caught a lot on the south shore east of the south boat ramp.

As shallow as Navajo is I would think the best shore fishing would be off of the dike, but I haven't been up there recently.

On a previous post Deer Creek was mentioned and I think they ment Duck Creek, Aspen Mirror Lake is also close to duck creek, but mostly planters caught there since a lot of out of state people fish those lakes.

Two other lakes in the Panguitch Unit to consider are Yankee and Paragonah (Red Creek).


----------



## BULLOCK9 (Jan 27, 2010)

bowgy said:


> For Panguitch lake the north side along the rocks has deeper water but I have caught a lot on the south shore east of the south boat ramp.
> 
> As shallow as Navajo is I would think the best shore fishing would be off of the dike, but I haven't been up there recently.
> 
> ...


Thanks bowgy, we are staying at Duck Creek and so I will probably take the kids down to catch some of those planters. I have read that Panguitch has bigger fish so I will definitely try for some big cutts there.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

You may not get this before you go down but if you take the kids to Panguitch I would recommend "Salmon Peach" Power bait. If they are bait fishermen.


----------

